# Red bumps and dot wounds



## Freya (May 14, 2018)

This will make me look like a bad owner but I kinda need answers. So, there's this little accident and I tried to prevent my hedgehog from falling on the ground by using my knee/thigh. She landed and rolled on the bed. She's not hurt or anything. The fall was just a few inches. I did not knee her hard. I just placed it there hoping she'll roll on the bed. Now, she was all curled up and kinda penetrated it hard? Some of these wounds bled last night. I thought they'll disappear after disinfecting them but they look worse. Any suggestions? Should I be worried and see a doc? (I'll take her to the vet if I ever do)


----------

